# Help!!!!!!!!!! From minnesota



## sarahlola (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a nine month old german shepard that i got when she was six weeks old. My dog now is getting to aggressive and will jump and bit my children if they run. She also will bite childrens hands if thay take anything from her mouth that she chews on or are to close to her food. I have took my dog to dog classes to get her use to other dog and also to dog parks. She does good around them but if on a leash she acts like she wants to attack the other dog. I \ tried things i found online on how to correct bad behaviors and nothing seems to work. I dont want to give her to the humane society i want her to go to a good home that is willing to work with her. I have also contacted the local police to see if they are looking for german shepards. I no longer can keep my dog. anyone know when i can get some help on where to place her that she will be ok.. she is all current on shots and knows some [email protected] or by phone at 507 383 8403


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Are you sure its aggression or playing? GSD's are herders, they play rough, and your dog is a teen age dog right now. She needs to be redirected when she is showing any kind of behavior that is not acceptable by you. How many classes has she had? Does she get any more mental(obedience) training now? How about physical exercise? Shelters are loaded with bigger dogs that aren't adopted out to families with kids for this reason. Its not an acceptable behavior but I'm not sure its aggression. She is testing her limits and you have to set those limits. Last question is, why can't you work with her?


----------



## sabledog (Mar 13, 2012)

Contact a professional trainer. You have a lot on your hands and definitely need some help managing your pup.


----------



## cs9955 (Jun 22, 2012)

There are places in MN that are willing to work with low income people to assist them with their dog issues. I am not sure how much help they could do with training but here are some links: 

The Pet Project - Homepage
Help A Pet
Minnesota Spay Neuter Assistance Program

There are German Shepherd rescues in MN, if I had to give my dog up I would much rather have her/him go to a breed specific rescue as opposed to a dog pound or humane society: 

— Minnesota German Shepherd Rescue — ADOPTIONS — RescueMe.Org

Welcome

http://www.arottalove.org/

Good luck.


----------



## cs9955 (Jun 22, 2012)

That second link did not work right, sorry. it goes to Midwest Animal Rescue, though.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

she sounds like a normal puppy to me not agressive...if you cant keep her contact your local german shepherd rescue..they will find a good home..im with a GSD recuse but not in your area


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

cs9955 said:


> That second link did not work right, sorry. it goes to Midwest Animal Rescue, though.


Midwest Animal Rescue has a GSD Team. I didn't try the other links, but I know of no other current or active GSD (breed specific) in MN right now.
I am a volunteer with Midwest and work with Team GSD. 
I handle/train/foster the "difficult" GSD's. (As a retired K9 handler, what else would I do)
PM me your contact info and location and I'll see what I can do to help.


----------

